# I can't find a 4x2x2 viv anywhere online



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm looking for a 4x2x2 vivarium to house the Bearded Dragfon I will soon be getting. I've looked on all usual sites, Swell Reptiles, Blue Lizard Reptiles etc but no luck. Does anyone know where I might find one, please?


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

Make one, they are easy to do and your local diy store will even cut the wood for you........


4 ft x 2ft= 2 off (18mm ply or melamine) top and bottom
2ft x 2ft=2 off (18mm ply or melamine)ends
3 inch x 4ft =2 off (18mm ply or melamine)front plinths to hold runners

4ft x 2 ft = 1 off (6mm ply) back
glass door runner (ebay)
2 x glass doors (measure your opening and overlap by 1inch)

assemble.....job done





steve


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

baitman said:


> Make one, they are easy to do and your local diy store will even cut the wood for you........
> 
> 
> 4 ft x 2ft= 2 off (18mm ply or melamine) top and bottom
> ...


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

Shame you are a bit far or i would build it for you, i build all my own, so much cheaper.......

i built a double viv stack, each viv is 40 x 18 x 18 with room under for 3rd viv if needed...total cost of materials £80....




steve


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Same here, pretty easy to make. I have messed up my glass measurements on occasion, but nothing too difficult to rectify. 

If you get the wood cut at a shop, it's just a case of screwing it together, and sticking a lamp holder in and, necessary with beardies, a uv holder.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

firefly19 said:


> I'm looking for a 4x2x2 vivarium to house the Bearded Dragfon I will soon be getting. I've looked on all usual sites, Swell Reptiles, Blue Lizard Reptiles etc but no luck. Does anyone know where I might find one, please?


Don't want to sound rude but I think you may need to get an appointment at the opticians in the morning. HERE is the reason.


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

Standard Vivarium Beech 48inx24inx24in - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## PKNEC (Jul 4, 2014)

Volly viv.
They are on offer as well.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6901-3-offers-currently-running-standard.html


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

baitman said:


> Shame you are a bit far or i would build it for you, i build all my own, so much cheaper.......
> 
> i built a double viv stack, each viv is 40 x 18 x 18 with room under for 3rd viv if needed...total cost of materials £80....
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks Steve,I am toying with the idea of tryng to make one. Is it easy to get the glass?

My husband said he would give me a hand, I wish I'd taken woodwork at school now.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Alasse12 said:


> Same here, pretty easy to make. I have messed up my glass measurements on occasion, but nothing too difficult to rectify.
> 
> If you get the wood cut at a shop, it's just a case of screwing it together, and sticking a lamp holder in and, necessary with beardies, a uv holder.


Thanks for info, Alasse, I just might give it a go, where do you get the glass. We did have a glass shop in Cambridge but it's not there any more.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

PKNEC said:


> Volly viv.
> They are on offer as well.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6901-3-offers-currently-running-standard.html


Thanks,PKNEC, is the size okay for a Bearded Dragon? I thought they needed a 4x2x2.


----------



## PKNEC (Jul 4, 2014)

HI, not sure on Bearded Dragon sizes but in the add it quotes for both sizes.
_4x2x18 or 4x2x2 - £65 standard backed or £80 solid backed_.
So you can have the larger viv if you need it and they are the same price by the looks of it.
Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

firefly19 said:


> Thanks for info, Alasse, I just might give it a go, where do you get the glass. We did have a glass shop in Cambridge but it's not there any more.


I use a local place up north from when I lived up there. I haven't built a new viv for a while now, but am converting a wardrobe into an arboreal setup in the next few months, so will grab some glass when I go up to visit family. There are companies advertised online who will cut your glass to size and ship it out to you.


----------



## craneya02 (Jun 27, 2014)

If building one seems too difficult have a look on Facebook for a local reptile sales page. There's one for the North East and people are always selling equipment...from vivs etc to heating stuff. Second hand obviously but very good prices. I'm sure there will be a page for sales where you live


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

If not, I think you're confused with your measurements

48x24x24 is how many inches but in feet that's 4x2x2


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Most of Viv Exotic's are listed in mm, either 1150 or 1375 I think are the 2 biggest.
X Large are deeper models I think, and if it's called Large Tall, then it's just a taller model of Large...something like that lol.

They are on Swell, Northampton Reptile Centre etc... I was looking at the easy vent ones this past week.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

gavgav04 said:


> Don't want to sound rude but I think you may need to get an appointment at the opticians in the morning. HERE is the reason.


Ooops, I don't know how I missed that, I definitely looked there. Thanks very much.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

CarlW21 said:


> Most of Viv Exotic's are listed in mm, either 1150 or 1375 I think are the 2 biggest.
> X Large are deeper models I think, and if it's called Large Tall, then it's just a taller model of Large...something like that lol.
> 
> They are on Swell, Northampton Reptile Centre etc... I was looking at the easy vent ones this past week.


I'm not comfortable with mm but I think 1150mm translates as 115cm,not quite 4ft, not sure about 1375mm, perhaps I should take another look at these. I just missed out on a lovely 4x2x2 on eBay at the weekend, anyway Carl, thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

clumsyoaf said:


> If not, I think you're confused with your measurements
> 
> 48x24x24 is how many inches but in feet that's 4x2x2


Yes, I did know that, I can find vivs easily enough but I couldn't find one that was the right size. There are plenty of 4 footers but I couldn't see any that were 4X2x2, they all seemed to be 4ftx18inx18 or there abouts


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

firefly19 said:


> I'm not comfortable with mm but I think 1150mm translates as 115cm,not quite 4ft, not sure about 1375mm, perhaps I should take another look at these. I just missed out on a lovely 4x2x2 on eBay at the weekend, anyway Carl, thanks a lot for the help.


Measuring in millimetres gives a more accurate figure to work with, in my opinion. Or just divide by 10 (as you did) to get a measurement in centimetres. Either way is better than using imperial, again, that's my opinion!


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

firefly19 said:


> I'm not comfortable with mm but I think 1150mm translates as 115cm,not quite 4ft, not sure about 1375mm, perhaps I should take another look at these. I just missed out on a lovely 4x2x2 on eBay at the weekend, anyway Carl, thanks a lot for the help.


No it's not quite 4ft, but people just say 4ft if they own the 1150mm, I think it's because VivExotic make a slightly diff size so if you want to stack the vivs, gotta stick with their brand.

Try Gumtree, I saw a few on there. Also if you go on swell, you could find a 10% code somewhere.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

PKNEC said:


> HI, not sure on Bearded Dragon sizes but in the add it quotes for both sizes.
> _4x2x18 or 4x2x2 - £65 standard backed or £80 solid backed_.
> So you can have the larger viv if you need it and they are the same price by the looks of it.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Yeah, that does help, Paul, thanks a lot.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

CarlW21 said:


> No it's not quite 4ft, but people just say 4ft if they own the 1150mm, I think it's because VivExotic make a slightly diff size so if you want to stack the vivs, gotta stick with their brand.
> 
> Try Gumtree, I saw a few on there. Also if you go on swell, you could find a 10% code somewhere.


Hi, Carl, I looked on Gumtree but there weren't any near where I live. I'll have another look on Swell, thanks very much for the help.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

firefly19 said:


> I'm looking for a 4x2x2 vivarium to house the Bearded Dragfon I will soon be getting. I've looked on all usual sites, Swell Reptiles, Blue Lizard Reptiles etc but no luck. Does anyone know where I might find one, please?


You sure??

Blue Lizard Reptiles do have 4x2x2t vivs as I was looking at them myself


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Alasse12 said:


> Measuring in millimetres gives a more accurate figure to work with, in my opinion. Or just divide by 10 (as you did) to get a measurement in centimetres. Either way is better than using imperial, again, that's my opinion! [/QUOTE
> I prefer centimetres, I know where I am with that.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

QUOTE=AilsaM;11963484]You sure??

Blue Lizard Reptiles do have 4x2x2t vivs as I was looking at them myself[/QUOTE]
Yes, I know, I just didn't understand the measurements, don't like millemetres


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

I do 4x2x2 vivs.

4ft wide x 2ft deep x 2ft high 

or

48 inches wide x 24 inches deep x 24 inches high

or

122cm wide x 61cm deep x 61cm high

or

1220mm wide x 610mm deep x 610mm high


whichever way you prefer :blush: they're all the sime size :2thumb:

on offer at the moment - £65 each as standard or £80 with a solid back.

Message me if interested.

Thanks : victory:


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

*4x2x2*

Hi, Volly, I've sent you a PM


----------

